# Canada Admits Lying



## Said1

> *Canada Admits LYING ABOUT IT'S POPULATION TO STOP THE U.S. FROM INVADING*
> 
> THE WORLD'S SECOND
> LARGEST COUNTRY
> 
> HAS THE SMALLEST POPULATION
> 
> Hoping to stave off a U.S. invasion the Canadian Government has secretly been inflating its population statistics for decades. The official population of 30 million Canadians seems small enough but the actual population is one tenth of that, only 3 million. That's one Canadian for every 100 Americans.
> 
> Secret Plan
> 
> Canadians have gone to elaborate means to keep their real population secret from the U.S.
> 
> In the fifties while Americans were building bomb shelters, the Canadian government was building mock skyscrapers and false fronts across the country.
> 
> From the air or a distance it made small villages look like towns or cities. This was only one of many ruses Canadians have been forced to use.



Read Rest Here......If You Dare


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Read Rest Here......If You Dare


I KNEW IT! Damn Canadians!  

Shouldn't this be in humor? Hey, we don't have Canadian humor?  :shocked:


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I KNEW IT! Damn Canadians!
> 
> Shouldn't this be in humor? Hey, we don't have Canadian humor?  :shocked:




This had me in tears!  





> IT HASN'T BEEN EASY FOR THE CANADIANS
> 
> With an armed forces of only 15,000 men. There are hundreds of military bases across Canada but some have as few as two soldiers who must take turns marching and ordering each other around.



The entire site is really funny.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> This had me in tears!
> 
> The entire site is really funny.



 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:



I hope plan B works.


----------



## Annie

From Said1's site:





> IT HASN'T BEEN EASY FOR THE CANADIANS
> 
> * With an armed forces of only 15,000 men. There are hundreds of military bases across Canada but some have as few as two soldiers who must take turns marching and ordering each other around. To keep up appearances during the gulf war, all Canadian military personnel were posted to the gulf, except for one soldiers left at each coast to stand guard at home.
> 
> * The Canadian government issues each Canadian with 10 passports in 10 different names and identities. Every time they cross the border into the states, they have to use a different passport. It isn't easy keeping track of them all. Is it any wonder so many terrorists and spy agencies are able to get hold of Canadian passports?
> 
> * Considering its real population, Canada has done amazingly well for itself. Especially in the number of hockey stars, Olympic medal winners etc. it has produced.
> 
> * Canadians are some of the best educated and well read people in the world. They have to be, to do all the jobs and play all the roles that are required of them.
> 
> PLAN B
> 
> Canadian law requires Canadians to be polite and friendly. If the population scam doesn't work they have to fall back on Plan B: hoping that they're too nice to be invaded.


----------



## Said1

I'm going to pm this site to Marbles, may bring him out of the woods.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> I'm going to pm this site to Marbles, may bring him out of the woods.



Have to go to the loo now,  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Have to go to the loo now,  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:



What's so funny? I was trying to be nice - plan B, eh?

I did send it though.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> What's so funny? I was trying to be nice - plan B, eh?
> 
> I did send it though.



Due to the Patriot Act this site is monitored, thus you secret is out. Sorry, carry on.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Due to the Patriot Act this site is monitored, thus you secret is out. Sorry, carry on.



Well in that case:     :2guns:  :whip3:


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Well in that case:     :2guns:  :whip3:


Oh you are in trouble now...

:rotflmao: :rotflmao: :rotflmao: :rotflmao:


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Oh you are in trouble now...
> 
> :rotflmao: :rotflmao: :rotflmao: :rotflmao:



PPfffftt! From who?


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> PPfffftt! From who?


FBI badge # 34101 and in conjunction Canadian Mountie #10353, (though they lie, it's really #3.)


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> FBI badge # 34101 and in conjunction Canadian Mountie #10353, (though they lie, it's really #3.)



Oh them. I think they've learned their lesson after last time.  :whip3:


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Oh them. I think they've learned their lesson after last time.  :whip3:


I know I have.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I know I have.



I'm normally fairly reasonable, unless hanging by a thread, although I think that putz  "Murry" at Legal Aid felt the full force of my wrath.  :firing: 
I'm still tense from all that!


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> I'm normally fairly reasonable, unless hanging by a thread, although I think that putz  "Murry" at Legal Aid felt the full force of my wrath.  :firing:
> I'm still tense from all that!


All works out in the end. All of us are on notice, Said1 can be just as tough as me, though most of you will not know that!


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> All works out in the end. All of us are on notice, Said1 can be just as tough as me, though most of you will not know that!




Lie I tells ya. Don't listen to her.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Lie I tells ya. Don't listen to her.


As D would say, word.


----------



## Merlin1047

Hey, I can see where this could be true.  Damn polar bears eat Canadians almost as fast as Canadians can procreate.

Then there's something about the Northern Lights and sterility in males.

I also heard that there is very little sex in Canada.  Fact is, after snowshoeing home through 20 foot drifts they're just too tired to care.

I also heard that moosemeat reduces sperm count by 80%.  Eating moosemeat might also explain why so many Canadian have really long noses.

Canadian teenagers can't help with the birthrate either ever since outdoor drive-in theaters were outlawed.  Seems there was a constant problem with the sled dogs getting into fights.


----------



## Said1

Merlin1047 said:
			
		

> Hey, I can see where this could be true.  Damn polar bears eat Canadians almost as fast as Canadians can procreate.
> 
> Then there's something about the Northern Lights and sterility in males.
> 
> I also heard that there is very little sex in Canada.  Fact is, after snowshoeing home through 20 foot drifts they're just too tired to care.
> 
> I also heard that moosemeat reduces sperm count by 80%.  Eating moosemeat might also explain why so many Canadian have really long noses.
> 
> Canadian teenagers can't help with the birthrate either ever since outdoor drive-in theaters were outlawed.  Seems there was a constant problem with the sled dogs getting into fights.



Speaking of moose meat, a friend of mine gave me a big hunk of flank recently. Tough as leather doesn't even begin to describe it. I asked her if that's what her ancestors made jerky with (she's native).


----------



## Merlin1047

Said1 said:
			
		

> Speaking of moose meat, a friend of mine gave me a big hunk of flank recently. Tough as leather doesn't even begin to describe it. I asked her if that's what her ancestors made jerky with (she's native).



Jeez - is that all I get?  Tough moosemeat???  Here I go through all this trouble to come up with some original and semi-insulting stereotypes and I get moosemeat back?

Not even a "bite me"?  Not even a little "finger" emoticon?  

I'm hurt.


----------



## Annie

Merlin1047 said:
			
		

> Jeez - is that all I get?  Tough moosemeat???  Here I go through all this trouble to come up with some original and semi-insulting stereotypes and I get moosemeat back?
> 
> Not even a "bite me"?  Not even a little "finger" emoticon?
> 
> I'm hurt.


   :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 

Too funny. I'll rep if I can. Hoo hee, laughing.


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:
> 
> Too funny. I'll rep if I can. Hoo hee, laughing.


Nope it wouldn't let me, soooo:

 :fu2:  :firing:    

feel better?


----------



## Gabriella84

I feel totally sorry for Canada!
With the National Hockey League on strike and Rush on hiatus, much of the country is nearing psychological breakdown. What else is there to do in Canada?


----------



## Said1

Gabriella84 said:
			
		

> I feel totally sorry for Canada!
> With the National Hockey League on strike and Rush on hiatus, much of the country is nearing psychological breakdown. What else is there to do in Canada?




Read your lameass posts.


----------



## Said1

Merlin1047 said:
			
		

> Jeez - is that all I get?  Tough moosemeat???  Here I go through all this trouble to come up with some original and semi-insulting stereotypes and I get moosemeat back?
> 
> Not even a "bite me"?  Not even a little "finger" emoticon?
> 
> I'm hurt.



Merlin, Merlin Merlin, you know I'm immune to  your semi-insulting stereotypical "remarks", they still haven't been able to push me right over the edge as of yet. I fear you are losing your touch. So, if it makes you feel better, I'll still tell you take off, hoser!


----------



## Gabriella84

Good comeback, I will admit.  :read:


----------



## Said1

Gabriella84 said:
			
		

> Good comeback, I will admit.  :read:




Why thank-you.

Now I must run. You see, my igloo is desperate need of repair since it's melting. We've had unusually warm weather here in Ottawa, and I'm afraid I'll be homeless by morning if I don't start chopping blocks ASAP!


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> Why thank-you.
> 
> Now I must run. You see, my igloo is desperate need of repair since it's melting. We've had unusually warm weather here in Ottawa, and I'm afraid I'll be homeless by morning if I don't start chopping blocks ASAP!



Just move into one of the fake skyscrapers...


----------



## Merlin1047

Said1 said:
			
		

> Merlin, Merlin Merlin, you know I'm immune to  your semi-insulting stereotypical "remarks", they still haven't been able to push me right over the edge as of yet. I fear you are losing your touch. So, if it makes you feel better, I'll still tell you take off, hoser!



Ah, dear lady, it was never my intent to push you over an edge.  First, given the topography of most of Canada, FINDING an edge over which to push you would be a challenge.  There simply aren't that many edges in the flatlands of the great frozen north.  And besides, I wouldn't want to risk incurring the wrath of one of our fine neighbors to the north.  You might give my address to one of the snowbirds that flock here and they might come by my house and give me a drive-by scowling.

And in keeping with my new bald-headed persona - "Who loves ya, baby?"


----------



## Said1

Merlin1047 said:
			
		

> Ah, dear lady, it was never my intent to push you over an edge.  First, given the topography of most of Canada, FINDING an edge over which to push you would be a challenge.  There simply aren't that many edges in the flatlands of the great frozen north.  And besides, I wouldn't want to risk incurring the wrath of one of our fine neighbors to the north.  You might give my address to one of the snowbirds that flock here and they might come by my house and give me a drive-by scowling.
> 
> And in keeping with my new bald-headed persona - "Who loves ya, baby?"



The snow birds are busy preparing for Canada Day next week. I'll have to take care of it myself.........as usual.


----------



## MrMarbles

That's a fun site!


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> The snow birds are busy preparing for Canada Day next week. I'll have to take care of it myself.........as usual.



Must be hard after a long day of Mall Walking...


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Must be hard after a long day of Mall Walking...




For who, moi? I haven't been to a mall in three months. And that is no joke.


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> For who, moi? I haven't been to a mall in three months. And that is no joke.



According to the website you all have to walk the mall every day!

:funnyface


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> According to the website you all have to walk the mall every day!
> 
> :funnyface



No, no. We have work exchange programs. I babysit, while some other sucker does my mall duty.


----------



## manu1959

Kathianne said:
			
		

> .................Canadian humor?



no such thing....


----------



## Said1

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> That's a fun site!



See you on the hill Friday for our "mock" celebration! Rock on dude!


----------



## MrMarbles

Said1 said:
			
		

> See you on the hill Friday for our "mock" celebration! Rock on dude!



I'll be the guy with three layers of clothes on. So that when the camera passes by I can look like someone different everytime!


----------



## Said1

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> I'll be the guy with three layers of clothes on. So that when the camera passes by I can look like someone different everytime!




Wow, your good!

It'll be like playing "Where's Marbles".


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:


> According to the website you all have to walk the mall every day!
> 
> :funnyface



Just want to add "I forgot about that"  All the old farts up in Timmins "walk the mall everyday' that is they power walk around the mall at 6AM.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:


> Just want to add "I forgot about that"  All the old farts up in Timmins "walk the mall everyday' that is they power walk around the mall at 6AM.



I wish Marbles was back!  In any case, is Said1 trying to get US to stop the invasion? It's a matter of time. :rotflmao: :rotflmao: :rotflmao:


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:


> I wish Marbles was back!  In any case, is Said1 trying to get US to stop the invasion? It's a matter of time. :rotflmao: :rotflmao: :rotflmao:



Idle threats will get you no where. I ain't scared. And besides who wants to get up at 6am (Timmins is located at the north pole btw) and mall walk anyway? Like. The stores aren't even OPEN.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:


> Idle threats will get you no where. I ain't scared. And besides who wants to get up at 6am (Timmins is located at the north pole btw) and mall walk anyway? Like. The stores aren't even OPEN.



Ummm, not even the donuts? Tis all that really matters...


----------



## Puddles

I thought Plan B was already in effect


----------



## Annie

Puddles said:


> I thought Plan B was already in effect



Lol bumping for what reason?


----------



## Said1

Because it's so damn funny, it's worth revisiting.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:


> Because it's so damn funny, it's worth revisiting.



LOL!


----------

